# Which are the five greatest works by Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky in your opinion?



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

The works are ordered more or less chronologically. Define "greatest" as you wish. If you choose _Other(s)_, please tell us here in the comments section which work(s) you had in mind.

You may change your vote later.

==================================================================

Top ten most voted works that belong to Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky's five greatest according to the poll at the moment (in case of tie, later work gets priority in the ordering):

1. Symphony No. 6 "Pathétique", Op. 74 (42 votes)
2. Violin Concerto, Op. 35 (33 votes)
3. The Nutcracker, Op. 71 (30 votes)
4. Symphony No. 5, Op. 64 (29 votes)
5. Piano Concerto No. 1, Op. 23 (28 votes)
6. Swan Lake, Op. 20 (23 votes)
7. Symphony No. 4, Op. 36 (17 votes)
8. Eugene Onegin, Op. 24 (14 votes)
9. The Sleeping Beauty, Op. 66 (12 votes)
10. Piano Trio, Op. 50 (10 votes)

Works cited in votes for _Other(s)_ so far (in alphabetical order): 

Dumka, Op. 59 (1 vote)
Piano Sonata No. 2, Op. 80 (1 vote)
String Quartet No. 1, Op. 11 (1 vote) 
The Year 1812, Solemn Overture, Op. 49 (3 votes)
Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33 (1 vote)
Total votes at the moment: 61.

Last update: 09/17/2022.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

P.S.: I decided to include pictures of the composers in the first posts of the polls of this project so that they appear for more time in the starting page of TC.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Romeo and Juliet
Swan Lake
Nutcracker
Sym. 5
Other - 1812 Overture


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Symphonies 5, 6, Manfred
Violin concerto

These four stand out for me. For the fifth choice it was between Symphony 4, Serenade for Strings, Swan Lake, and my eventual choice, the opera Eugen Onegin.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I rather like the string quartets too but they weren't in the list.


----------



## Otis B. Driftwood (4 mo ago)

Piano Concerto no. 1
Violin Concerto
Piano Trio

For the piano concerto, I recommend Kirill Gerstein's recording of the 1879 version;


Spoiler












Tchaikovsky & Prokofiev: Piano Concertos


Tchaikovsky & Prokofiev: Piano Concertos. Myrios: MYR016. Buy SACD or download online. Kirill Gerstein (piano) Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, James Gaffigan



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

It is totally impossible to just restrict it to 5 compositions!

All his numbered symphonies (Nos. 1 - 6)
Piano Concerto No. 1
Violin Concerto
Swan Lake
Sleeping Beauty
Nutcracker
String Quartet No. 1
Variations on a Rococo Theme

I am probably forgetting one or two or ten other masterpieces!


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

I voted for symphonies 4-6, Manfred Symphony and the Piano Trio.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Onegin, Sleeping Beauty, Violin cto, symphony 6, Piano cto 1. The first four are masterpieces of the highest order. I recognize the problems of the first piano concerto and while not some Olympian masterwork, it is extremely effective for what it is, no pianist can ignore, and it's enduring popularity tells me it has a lot going for it.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

haziz said:


> It is totally impossible to just restrict it to 5 compositions!


On the other end of the spectrum, I really struggled to come up with 5 works by him that I like more than I dislike. Here are the ones I came up with:

Symphony No. 1 "Winter Daydreams", Op. 13 
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, Op. 41
All-Night Vigil, Op. 52
Dumka, Op. 59 
Piano Sonata No. 2, Op. 80 (posth.)


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

_Eugene Onegin_, _Swan Lake_, _The Nutcracker_, Symphony no.4 and the Piano Trio for me.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

All off the top of my head....

Voted

Symphonies 4, 5 & 6
Nutcracker 
Swan lake

Given more choices would have added

Violin Concerto
Piano concerto 1
Sleeping Beauty


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Violin Concerto
Symphony 5, 6
Variations on a Rococo Theme
Serenade for Strings, Op. 48 
String Quartet No.1


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

My most enjoyable five......

Serenade For Strings
String Quartet no. 1 in D major, opus 11
Piano Concerto no. 1
Symphony no. 6
Violin Concerto


----------



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

My vote:

Piano Concerto No. 1
Violin Concerto 
Symphonies 4, 5 and 6


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Tchaikovsky, in my not so humble opinion, is the greatest composer of all time. Beethoven, is his main challenger for that title.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

1. Violin Concerto
2. Symphony No. 6 "Pathetique"
3. Festival Overture in E-flat major "1812 Overture" (Other)
4. Symphony No. 4
5. The fifth is the hardest. Could've gone with Swan Lake, Manfred, Symphony No. 1 "Winter Daydreams", or Variations on a Rococo Theme, but went with Nutcracker.

@Xisten267 - These polls are interesting.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Violin Concerto
Symphony 5
Piano Trio
Onegin
Swan Lake


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Although I have heard both Pique Dame and Onegin, I don't know either well enough for a really informed opinion. But I voted for the latter anyway as it clearly seems a major Russian opera and maybe the one that travelled best to the rest of the world. 
I also couldn't quite decide among the ballets, so I left out Swan Lake partly because this will get enough votes anyway. But I find Sleeping Beauty the richest orchestrally and I also like the comparable lightness and playfulness of Nutcracker, although the second act is a bit silly. I don't know his sacred music or lieder. The chamber and piano music is a bit underrated but this seems overall deserved, so the two non-theatrical spots went to the 6th symphony and the b flat minor piano concerto.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Added a list of the top ten most voted works of the poll in the first post. I'll keep updating the numbers of the list as new votes appear.


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm surprised nobody likes Piano Cto #2. Its a little long winded but has some very nice stretches. Also surprised at the popularity of Manfred. That one never interested me. Kind of bland. The Seasons for solo piano is pretty good too. Also not mentioned.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Sleeping Beauty
Symphony No. 5
Symphony No. 4
Violin Concerto
Romeo and Juliet

Edit: 1812 Overture is also a favorite


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

golfer72 said:


> I'm surprised nobody likes Piano Cto #2. Its a little long winded but has some very nice stretches.


"kinda nice but long winded" would explain why it's hardly anyone's top 5...



> Also surprised at the popularity of Manfred.


4 votes is not yet _that_ popular (but it's even more long winded than the 2nd pc)



> The Seasons for solo piano is pretty good too. Also not mentioned.


It's a nice piece, like a bunch of other of his "salon" piano pieces; I doubt the big G major sonata has many fans.

My next bunch would probably have included the string serenade, 5th symphony, Souvenirs sextet and as "other" the 3rd string quartet. Of the tone poems/ouvertures I am not even sure I ever heard Hamlet or Voyvoda (I certainly don't remember anything); of the ones I remember my fav is probably Francesca da Rimini, a bit darker and more dramatic than R&J.


----------



## RuggiràIntornoATe! (5 mo ago)

Not the biggest fan of Tchaikovsky.. But i think Onegin is his best work by far. Other than that i enjoy the beginning of the pathétique 1st movement and the last movement.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Nor am I the biggest fan of Tchaikovsky, but I acknowledge his greatness. His best works IMO are the symphonies 4, 5 and 6, the violin concerto and the Swan Lake ballet music.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Symphonies 4, 5 and 6, Piano Concerto 1 and the Violin Concerto.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

For symphonies 4-6 one recording stands out big time from the rest - that of Mravinksy with the Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra made in the 60s in very good sound. This is by far the best rendition of these wondering symphonies I've heard. If you haven't heard it, you owe it to yourself; you might start appreciating these works more.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

I find it hard to come up with a single one.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

RobertJTh said:


> I find it hard to come up with a single one.


"...and with that, it's back to the studio..."







​


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

I had to change the 4th Symphony to the Violin Concerto. I prefer the Violin Concerto a lot to the 4th Symphony, actually. I just did not remember it!


----------



## bluto32 (Apr 25, 2015)

My choices in no particular order:

Symphony No. 1
Symphony No. 4
Symphony No. 6
Nutcracker
Other: Hymn of the Cherubim


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

bluto32 said:


> Other: Hymn of the Cherubim


This is a part of the _Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom _and is represented in the poll.


----------



## bluto32 (Apr 25, 2015)

Thank you! I have only ever come across it as a stand-alone piece.
I've changed my vote accordingly.


----------



## Otis B. Driftwood (4 mo ago)

Changed a vote to Other(s);
_Variations on a Rococo Theme_

To hear the original version of this work;


Spoiler


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

RobertJTh said:


> I find it hard to come up with a single one.


How would you criticise the Pathétique? Just curious.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

Tough one.

I picked the Violin Concerto (love it since I first heard it), _Pique Dame_ (his best opera imho, so many lovely melodies), Souvenir de Florence (his chamber music Zenith), Symphony no. 6 (a masterpiece, my favourite piece for the (romantic) orchestra, I can drown in that one) and his first String Quartet in D (if gorgeous melancholy exists, well, then Tchai wrote it here).

But there are many many great pieces to pick from.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

Kreisler jr said:


> "kinda nice but long winded" would explain why it's hardly anyone's top 5...
> 
> 
> 4 votes is not yet _that_ popular (but it's even more long winded than the 2nd pc)
> ...


I love _Hamlet_ actually, more than _Voyvoda_, but it's a long time since I last listened to it.
The 3rd string quartet is great too.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

Kreisler jr said:


> Although I have heard both Pique Dame and Onegin, I don't know either well enough for a really informed opinion. But I voted for the latter anyway as it clearly seems a major Russian opera and maybe the one that travelled best to the rest of the world.
> I also couldn't quite decide among the ballets, so I left out Swan Lake partly because this will get enough votes anyway. But I find Sleeping Beauty the richest orchestrally and I also like the comparable lightness and playfulness of Nutcracker, although the second act is a bit silly. I don't know his sacred music or lieder. The chamber and piano music is a bit underrated but this seems overall deserved, so the two non-theatrical spots went to the 6th symphony and the b flat minor piano concerto.


Maybe you'd want to try to dive a bit deeper into his chamber music. It might be worthwhile.
As with many other composers who mainly got famous for their orchestral stuff (and let's face: many people prefer the sound of (big) orchestra), it's rather underrated imho.
Or maybe not underrated, but neglected a bit too much.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Waehnen said:


> How would you criticise the Pathétique? Just curious.


As a work that I can enjoy as a brilliant orchestration exercise, but which leaves me emotionally ice cold and which I find even repulsive in its overt sentimentality.
It happens that i have very low tolerance for Russian hysteria in general.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

All his numbered symphonies are brilliant. His first symphony 'Winter Reveries' and the second 'Ukrainian/Little Russian' are as magnificent as his better known later symphonies ( 4 - 6 ). His third 'Polish' is excellent.

Even Manfred, which I had been less appreciative of up till recently, is rapidly growing on me with recent repeated listening to it.

Regarding recordings: Mravinksy recording of Nos. 4 - 6 (I prefer the 1960 stereo set) deserves it's legendary status. Of the complete cycles, Markevitch with the LSO, Muti with the Philharmonia, Ormandy with Philly, Maazel with Vienna (1960s), Karajan with the Berlin and more recently Jurowski's cycle with the LPO are all exemplary.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

I think Tchaikovsky is at his best with the Dance mode...the Ballets (Nutcracker, Swan Lake Sleeping Beauty) are his best works....I also like the Violin and Piano (#1) concerti....
The first 3 symphonies are good, same with R &J, Italian Caprice....
I don't care much for syms 4 and 5...6 is ok, has its moments...


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

RobertJTh said:


> As a work that I can enjoy as a brilliant orchestration exercise, but which leaves me emotionally ice cold and which I find even repulsive in its overt sentimentality.
> It happens that i have very low tolerance for Russian hysteria in general.


I listened to the 4th the other day and also found it a bit too hysterical. But the Pathétique is exceptional. Due to the hysteria, I cannot listen to it often, though. But when I do, it is always a wonderful experience.

Nevertheless, I welcome strong opinions like the one you have on Tchaikovsky. What a boring place this would be if we all just agreed on these matters and thought likewise because some composers or some works are established in the canons. (In a similar way I have some serious problems with the low profile and low level of inventiveness and energy in the rhythms of Mahler.)


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

RobertJTh said:


> As a work that I can enjoy as a brilliant orchestration exercise, but which leaves me emotionally ice cold and which I find even repulsive in its overt sentimentality.
> It happens that i have very low tolerance for Russian hysteria in general.





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hysteria



Whatever 'hysteria' in music might be or mean, I do not think it differs that much from the French, German, British, Norwegian or American (to name just a few) utterances.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Heck148 said:


> I think Tchaikovsky is at his best with the Dance mode...the Ballets (Nutcracker, Swan Lake Sleeping Beauty) are his best works....I also like the Violin and Piano (#1) concerti....
> The first 3 symphonies are good, same with R &J, Italian Caprice....
> I don't care much for syms 4 and 5...6 is ok, has its moments...


I like symphonies 5 and 6 and some of 4 but I also think that PIT is usually best in his dance/stage/lighter music mode. (As said, my knowledge of the two famous operas is rather superficial.)
The 4th and 5th symphony with their "fate motives" seem exaggerated and struggle to keep up that "fate symphony model", esp. the 4th with its orchestrally brilliant but rather lightweight movements 3+4.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Marc said:


> Maybe you'd want to try to dive a bit deeper into his chamber music. It might be worthwhile.
> As with many other composers who mainly got famous for their orchestral stuff (and let's face: many people prefer the sound of (big) orchestra), it's rather underrated imho.
> Or maybe not underrated, but neglected a bit too much.


Unlike the operas I think I know his chamber music fairly well; it's only about 5 works after all. Some people seem to be really fond of the trio but I think it is just too long and wallowing. It's a worthwhile piece but as I wrote above, I actually think that Tchaikovsky is often better in his "lighter" mode, like the 1st string quartet or string serenade. The sextet finds a better balance between light and serious than the trio, I think, and I also prefer the rather serious 3rd quartet.
Some Tchaikovsky such as the later symphonies, the ballets, the two famous concerti or the abominable rococo variations are so famous that the chamber music is "underrated" compared to them. Compared to Brahms or Beethoven it is rated adaequately.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Waehnen said:


> I listened to the 4th the other day and also found it a bit too hysterical. But the Pathétique is exceptional. Due to the hysteria, I cannot listen to it often, though. But when I do, it is always a wonderful experience.


I like the Pathetique much more than 4 and 5. Like Kreisler said, these pieces contain great details but their general concept makes an impression of being forced and exaggerated, at least to me.
Part of the "Tchaikovsky problem" seems to be that the elements in his music that one cannot but admire (his melodic gift, orchestration genius, the naturalness and elegance of his harmonies etc...) are of secondary importance. It's like the composer telling you "that stuff doesn't matter, what my music is about is THIS", followed by tearing the lid off a cesspool filled to the rim with tacky emotionality.

I remember years ago, got invited to attend a performance of my local orchestral, and knowing my luck, they were doing the 5th. The young inexperienced conductor didn't know what to do with the music, basically left the orchestra to themselves, with predictable results (brass having a party in the finale, strings were close to inaudible, the vulgarity of it all was sickening). I don't think I ever listened to the 5th ever after - though I must have at least 10 recordings of it on cd.

And it's not that I'm not familiar enough with the works listed in the OP to come up with a well-grounded verdict. Like everything from the "iron repertoire", Tchaikovsky was part of my youth, I devoured his music just like I did with Bach, Beethoven, Brahms and Schubert. And I loved it just as much.
Then, growing older, the inevitable process of narrowing down one's preferences and the formation of what could be called a "personal taste" started, and Tchaikovsky was one of the first composers to get pushed over the cliff.



> Nevertheless, I welcome strong opinions like the one you have on Tchaikovsky. What a boring place this would be if we all just agreed on these matters and thought likewise because some composers or some works are established in the canons. (In a similar way I have some serious problems with the low profile and low level of inventiveness and energy in the rhythms of Mahler.)


Of course I was exaggerating (for effect) when I wrote that I couldn't recall a single great work by Tchaikovsky. He was a genius, so he wrote plenty of masterpieces. It's just that I would be hard pressed to chose one of his works when there's so much more romantic music to enjoy that doesn't make me feel uneasy or emotionally manipulated.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

Kreisler jr said:


> Unlike the operas I think I know his chamber music fairly well; it's only about 5 works after all. Some people seem to be really fond of the trio but I think it is just too long and wallowing. It's a worthwhile piece but as I wrote above, I actually think that Tchaikovsky is often better in his "lighter" mode, like the 1st string quartet or string serenade. The sextet finds a better balance between light and serious than the trio, I think, and I also prefer the rather serious 3rd quartet.
> Some Tchaikovsky such as the later symphonies, the ballets, the two famous concerti or the abominable rococo variations are so famous that the chamber music is "underrated" compared to them. Compared to Brahms or Beethoven it is rated adaequately.


Well, I love his 1st & 3rd quartet and the sextet more than quite a few of his famous orchestral works. And I prefer the piano trio to f.i. the first piano concerto. Of course, this is just a personal preference. As a whole, I like Tchaikovsky an 'awful' lot. A master of melody and melancholy. He was one of my first 'loves' in classical music (thanks fo f.i. the suites from the Nutcracker & Swan Lake) and he's still high in my list, despite the fact that I'm more of a Renaissance & Baroque man.
I fully agree with you about the string serenade and the Rococo variations; they are part of my Tchaikovsky top 10.


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

Capriccio Italien op. 45, Marche Slave op. 31, and the 1812 Overture are my gateway into classical music from over 55 years ago. Couple that with Brahms Symphony No. 1, Peer Gynt Suites, the William Tell Overture, The Firebird Suite, Debussy's Fetes from his Nocturnes, and Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra; as they all all on my first love(s) list.


----------



## Doublestring (Sep 3, 2014)

Romeo and Juliet 
Piano Concerto No. 1 in B-flat minor
Swan Lake
Violin Concerto in D Major 
Iolanta
His symphonic poems, ballets and concertos are better than his symphonies.


----------



## steven1855 (Oct 27, 2021)

Symphony No. 6, The Nutcracker, Serenade for Strings, Violin Concerto, Symphony No. 5

oh, and Honorable Mention to Capriccio Italien


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Doublestring said:


> Romeo and Juliet
> Piano Concerto No. 1 in B-flat minor
> Swan Lake
> Violin Concerto in D Major
> ...


Generally agree, tho Syms 1-3 are really very enjoyable...


----------

